# Fabulous 39 hour adventure on the Florida Fisherman ll



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Fabulous 39 hour adventure on the Florida Fisherman ll

How good is your eyesight?
I took the following pictures directly from the 1/25/19 video.
See if you can spot these 8 pictures in the video:














Bob Harbison
Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Hard for me to get excited about cold weather fishing, rough seas, and not being able to keep grouper, red snapper, trigger, and amberjack. Not much left to fish for.

I'll try to make a 39 when jacks open. :thumbsup:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Fishing and Hunting in Florida*

Understand and agree completely. Hope to see you "when jacks open."

I love to both fish & hunt. Been hog hunting in Florida for many decades. 
We can legally hunt hogs 24/7. NOAA is not involved so there is...


----------

